# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الرقائق وتهذيب السلوك وتزكية النفوس >  مواعظ الإمام الشافعي

## محمد طه شعبان

جمعها: صالح أحمد الشامي.
*فضيلة العلم:*
قال الشافعي رحمه الله: كفى بالعلم فضيلة أن يدعيه من ليس فيه, ويفرح اذا نسب اليه.
وكفى بالجهل شينا أن يتبرأ منه من هو فيه, ويغضب اذا نسب اليه.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*أشد الأعمال:*
قال الشافعي رحمه الله:
أشدّ الأعمال ثلاثة:
الجود من القلّة.
والورع في الخلوة.
وكلمة الحق عند من يرجى ويخاف.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*ما أفلح سمين:*
قال الشافعي رحمه الله:
ما أفلح سمين قط, إلا أن يكون محمد بن الحسن.
قيل: ولم؟
قال: لأن العاقل لا يخلو من احدى خلتين: إما أن يغتم لآخرته ومعاده, أو لدنياه ومعاشه, والشحم مع الغم لا ينعقد, فإذا خلا من لمعنيين صار في حد البهائم فيعقد الشحم.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*طلب الرياسة:*
قال الشافعي رحمه الله:
من طلب الرياسة فرّت منه, واذا تصدّر الحدث فاته علم كثير.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*ضعف الانسان:*
قال الامام الشافعي رحمه الله:
أبين ما في الانسان ضعفه, فمن شهد الضعف من نفسه نال الاستقامة مع الله تعالى.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*علاج العجب:*
قال الشافعي رحمه الله:
إذا أنت خفت على عملك العجب, فانظر: رضا من تطلب, وفي أي ثواب ترغب, ومن أي عقاب ترهب, وأي عافية تشكر, وأي بلاء تذكر. فانك اذا تفكرت في واحدة من هذه الخصال, صغر في عينك عملك.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*وصف الدنيا:*
قال الشافعي رحمه الله:
إن الدنيا دحض مزلة,ودار مذلة, عمرانه الى خرائب صائر, وساكنها الى القبور زائر, شملها على الفرق موقوف, وغناها الى الفقر مصروف, الاكثار فيها اعسار, والاعسار فيها يسار.
فافزع إلى الله, وأرض برزق الله, لا تتسلف من دار فنائك الى دار بقائك. فان عيشك فيء زائل, وجدار مائل, أكثر من عملك, وأقصر من أملك.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*عواقب الأمور:*
قال الشافعي رحمه الله:
صحة النظر في الأمور, نجاة من الغرور.
والعزم في الرأي, سلامة من التفريط والندم.
والروية والفكر, يكشفان عن الحزم والفطنة.
ومشاورة الحكماء, ثبات في النفس, وقوة في البصيرة.
ففكر قبل أن تعزم
وتدبر قبل أن تهجم
وشاور قبل أن تتقدم.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*فضل أصحاب الحديث:*
قال الشافعي رحمه الله:
اذا رأيت رجلا من أصحاب الحديث, فكأني رأيت رجلا من أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم, جزاهم الله خيرا, هم حفظوا لنا الأصل, فلهم علينا الفضل.
وقال: عليكم بأصحاب الحديث فانهم أكثر الناس صوابا.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*اللبيب:* 
قال الشافعي رحمه الله:
اللبيب العاقل هو الفطن المتغافل.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*الخير في خمسة:*
قال الشافعي رحمه الله:
الخير في خمسة:
غنى النفس
وكف الأذى
وكسب الحلال
والتقوى
والثقة بالله.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*امساك العصا:*
قيل للشافعي رحمه الله: ما لك تكثر من امساك العصا, ولست بضعيف؟
قال: لأتذكر أني مسافر.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*مؤهلات الرياسة:*
قال الشافعي رحمه الله:
آلات الرياسة خمس:
صدق اللهجة
 وكتمان السر
والوفاء بالعهود
وابتداء النصيحة
وأداء الأمانة.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*اغتربوا:*
قال الشافعي رحمه الله:
أيما أهل بيت لم يخرج نساؤهم الى رجال غيرهم, ورجالهم الى نساء غيرهم؛ الا وكان في أولادهم حمق.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*علم الطب:*
قال الشافعي رحمه الله: 
لا أعلم علما بعد الحلال والحرام أنبل من الطب, الا أن أهل الكتاب قد غلبونا عليه.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*قال حرملة:*
كان الشافعي يتلهف على ما ضيّع المسلمون من الطب ويقول:
ضيّعوا ثلث العلم, ووكلوه الى الى اليهود والنصارى.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*رضا الناس:*
قال الشافعي رحمه الله:
رضا الناس غاية لا تدرك, وليس الى السلامة من ألسنة الناس سبيل, فعليك بما ينفعك فالزمه.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*التزلف:*
قال الشافعي رحمه الله:
ما رفعت من أحد فوق منزلته, الا وضع مني بمقدار ما رفعت منه.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*ضياع:*
قال الشافعي رحمه الله:
ضياع العالم أن يكون بلا اخوان.
وضياع الجاهل قلة عقله.
وأضيع منهما من واخى لا عقل له.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*ثلاثة لا تقربها:*
قال الربيع: قال الشافعي رحمه الله:
 يا ربيع, اقبل مني ثلاثة:
لا تخوضنّ في أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم, فان خصمك النبي غدا.
ولا تشتغل بالكلام, فاني قد اطلعت من أهل الكلام على التعطيل.
ولا تشتغل بالنجوم.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*الشبع:*
قال الشافعي رحمه الله:
الشبع يثقل البدن, ويقسي القلب, ويزيل الفطنة, ويجلب النوم, ويضعف عن العبادة.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*الزهد:*
قال الربيع: قال الشافعي رحمه الله:
عليك بالزهد, فان الزهد على الزاهد أحسن من الحلي على المرأة الناهد.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*أصول:*
قال الشافعي رحمه الله:
أصل العلم التثبت, وثمرته السلامة.
وأصل الورع القناعة, وثمرته الراحة.
وأصل الصبر الحزم, وثمرته الظفر.
وأصل العمل التوفيق, وثمرته النجاح.
وغاية كل أمر الصدق.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*أدب العلماء:*
قال الشافعي رحمه الله:
المحدثات من الأمور ضربان:
ما أحدث يخالف كتابا أو سنة, أو أثرا, أو اجماعا, فهذه البدعة الضلالة.
وما أحدث  من الخير, لا خلاف فيه لواحد من هذا, فهذه محدثة غير مذمومة, قد قال عمر في قيام رمضان: نعمت هذه البدعة.
يعني أنها محدثة لم تكن, واذا كانت فليس فيها رد لما مضى.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*التوسط:*
قال الشافعي رحمه الله:
الانقباض عن الناس مكسبة للعداوة, والانبساط اليهم مجلبة لقرناء السوء, فكن بين المنقبض والمنبسط.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*العلم ما نفع:*
قال الشافعي رحمه الله:
العلم ما نفع ليس ما حفظ.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*الاستنباط:*
قال الشافعي رحمه الله تعالى:
استعينوا على الكلام بالصمت, وعلى الاستنباط بالفكر.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*أرفع الناس:*
قال الشافعي رحمه الله:
أرفع الناس قدرا من لا يرى قدره, وأكثرهم فضلا من لا يرى فضله.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*المحافظة على الصديق:*
قال يونس بن عبد الأعلى: قال لي الشافعي ذات يوم رحمه الله:
يا يونس, اذا بلغك عن صديق لك ما تكرهه, فاياك أن تبادره بالعداوة, وقطع الولاية, فتكون ممن أزال يقينه بشك.
ولكن القه وقل له: بلغني عنك كذا وكذا, واحذر أن تسمي له المبلّغ, فان أنكر ذلك فقال له: أنت أصدق وأبر. ولاتزيدن على ذلك شيئا.
وان اعترف بذلك, فرأيت له في ذلك وجها لعذر, فاقبل منه,  وان لم تر ذلك فقل له: ماذا أردت بما بلغني عنك؟
فان ذكر لك ما له وجه م العذر فاقبل منه, وان لم تر لذلك وجها لعذر, وضاق عليك المسلك, فحينئذ أثبتها عليه سيئة أتاها, ثم أنت في ذلك الخيار, ان شئت كافأته بمثله من غير زيادة, وان شئت عفوت عنه, والعفو أقرب للتقوى, وأبلغ في الكرم لقول الله تعالى: { وجزاء سيئة سيئة مثلها, فمن عفا وأصلح فأجره على الله}. الشورى 40.
فان نازعتك نفسك بالمكافأة, فاذكر فيما سبق له لديك من الاحسان, ولا تبخس باقي احسانه السالف بهذه الشيئة, فان ذلك الظلم بعينه.
وقد كان الرجل الصالح يقول: رحم الله من كا فأني على اساءتي من غير أن يزيد, ولا يبخس حقا لي. 
يا يونس, اذا كان لك صديق فشدّ بيديك به, فان اتخاذ الصديق صعب, ومفارقته سهل.
وقد كان الرجل الصالح يشبّه سهولة مفارقته الصديق, بصبي يطرح في البئر حجرا عظيما, فيسهل طرحه عليه, ويصعب اخراجه على الرجال.
فهذه وصيتي واليك السلام.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*الحسد:* 
قال الشافعي رحمه الله:
الحسد انما يكون من لؤم العنصر, وتعادي الطبائع, واختلاف التركيب, وفساد مزاج البنية, وضعف عقد العقل.
الحاسد طويل الحسرات, عادم الدرجات.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*الظالم لنفسه:*
قال الشافعي رحمه الله:
أظلم الظالمين لنفسه:
من تواضع لمن لا يكرمه,
ورغب في مودة من لا ينفعه,
وقبل مدح من لا يعرفه.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*السعاية:*
قال الشافعي رحمه الله:
قبول السعاية شر من السعاية, لأن السعاية دلالة, والقبول اجازة, وليس من دلّ على شيء كمن قبل وأجاز.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*فائدتان من الصوفية:*
قال الشافعي رحمه الله:
صحبت الصوفية عشر سنين, ما استفدت منهم الا هذين الحرفين:
الوقت سيف.
وأفضل العصمة أن لا تجد.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*حسن الخاتمة:*
قال الشافعي رحمه الله:
من أحب أن يقضي له بالحسنى, فليحسن بالناس الظن.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*تنزيه الأسماع:*
قال أحمد بن يحيى الوزير:
خرج الشافعي يوما من سوق القناديل, متوجها الى حجرته, فاذا رجل يسفه على رجل من أهل العلم. فالتفت الينا الشافعي فقال:
نزهوا أسماعكم عن استماع الخنا, كما تنزهون ألسنتكم عن النطق به, فان المستمع شريك القائل.
وان السفيه ينظر الى أخبث شيء في وعائه, فيحرص أن يفرغه في أوعيتكم, ولو ردّت كلمة السفيه, لسعد رادها, كما شقي بها قائلها.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*الفقه سيّد العلم:*
سأل طال علم الشافعي رحمه الله تعالى فقال: أي العلم أطلب؟
فقال: يا بني: أما الشعر, فيضع الرفيع ويرفع الخسيس.
وأما النحو, فاذا بلغ الغاية صار مؤدبا.
وأما الفرائض, فاذا بلغ صاحبها فيها الغاية, صار معلم حساب.
وأما الحديث فتأتي بركته وخيره عند فناء العمر.
وأما الفقه, فللشاب وللشيخ وهو سيّد العلم.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*السؤال عن العمر:*
قال الربيع: سال رجل الشافعي عن سنه فقال:
ليس من المرءة أن يخبر الرجل بسنه, سأل رجل مالكا عن سنه فقال: أقبل على شأنك.
وقال الشافعي: ليس من المروءة أن يخبر الرجل بسنه, لأنه ان كان صغيرا استحقروه, وان كان كبيرا استهرموه.

----------


## ابو قتادة السلفي

حقا درر!
واصل جزاك الله خيرا!

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

> حقا درر!
> واصل جزاك الله خيرا!


وفيكم بارك الله

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*أركان المروءة:*
قال الشافعي رحمه الله:
أركان المروءة أربعة:
حسن الخلق, والسخاء, والتواضع والنسك.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*ليس بأخ لك:*
قال الشافعي رحمه الله:
ليس بأخيك من احتجت الى مداراته.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*مع أهل الطاعة:*
قال الشافعي رحمه الله:
ما أحد الا وله محب ومبغض, فان كان لا بدّ من ذلك, فليكن المرء مع أهل طاعة الله عز وجل.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*الأصل والفروع:*
قال الشافعي رضي الله عنه:
اذا ثبت الأصل في القلب, أخبر اللسان عن الفروع.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*اللؤم:*
قال الشافعي رحمه الله:
طبع ابن آدم على اللؤم, فمن شأنه أن يتقرّب ممن يتباعد عنه, ويتباعد ممن يتقرّب منه.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*السخاء والكرم:*
قال الشافعي رحمه الله:
من واعظ أخاه سرا, فقد نصحه وزانه, ومن وعظه علانية, فقد فضحه وخانه.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*العلم والذنوب:*
قال الشافعي رحمه الله:
كتب حكيم الى حكيم: يا أخي قد أوتيت علما, فلا تدنّس علمك بظلمة الذنوب, فتبقى في الظلمة يوم يسعى أهل العلم بنور علمهم.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*وصية لمؤدب:*
أدخل الشافعي رحمه الله يوما الى بعض حجر هارون الرشيد, ليستأذن له, ومعه سراج الخادم, فأقعده عند أبي عبد الصمد, مؤدب أولاد الرشيد.
فقال سراج للشافعي: يا أبا عبد الله هؤلاء أولاد أمير المؤمنين, وهو مؤدبهم, فلو أصيته بهم.
فأقبل الشافعي على أبي عبد الصمد فقال:
ليكن أول ما تبدأ به من اصلاح أولاد أمير المؤمنين, اصلاح نفسك, فان أعينهم معقودة بعينك, فالحسن عندهم ما تستحسنه, والقبيح عندهم ما تكرهه.
علمهم كتاب الله ولا تكرههم عليه فيملوه, ولا تتركهم منه فيهجروه.
ثم روّهم من الشعر أعفّه, ومن الحديث أشرفه.
ولا تخرجهم من علم الى علم غيره حتى يحكموه, فان ازدحام الكلام في السمع مضلّة للفهم.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*الاخلاص في العلم:*
قال الشافعي رحمه الله:
من أراد الآخرة فعليه بالاخلاص في العلم.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*الكفاءة في الدين:*
قال الشافعي رحمه الله:
الكفاءة في الدين لا في النسب, لو كانت الكفاءة في النسب لم  يكن أحد في الخلق كفوءا كفاطمة بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم, ولا لبنات الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*التصوف:* 
قال الشافعي رحمه الله:
أسس التصوف على الكسل.
وقال: لو أن رجلا عاقلا تصوّف, لم يأت الظهر حتى يصير أحمق.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*التواضع في طلب العلم:*
قال الشافعي رحمه الله:
لا يطلب أحد هذا  العلم بالملك وعز النفس فيفلح, ولكن من طلبه  بذل النفس, وضيق العيش, وخدمة العلماء أفلح.
وقال أيضا:
لا يدرك العلم الا بالصبر على الذل.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*أقل الضررين:*
قال الشافعي رحمه الله:
ليس العاقل الذي يدفع بين الخير والشر, فيختار الخير, ولكن العاقل الذي يدفع بين الشرّين فيختار أيسرهما.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*  مروءة العلم:*
قال الشافعي رحمه الله:
على قدر علم المرء يعظم خوفه
                                فلا عالم الا من الله خالف
وآمن مكر الله بالله جاهل
                               وخائف مكر الله بالله عارف

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*سورة العصر:*
قال الشافعي رحمه الله:
لو فكّر الناس كلهم في سورة العصر لكفتهم.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*التغلب بالصبر على الفاقة:*
قال الشافعي رحمه الله:
أمطري لؤلؤا سماء سرنديـ
                               ـب وفيضي آبار تكرور تبرا
أنا ان عشت لست أعدم قوتا
                              واذا متّ لست أعدم قبرا
همتي همة الملوك ونفسي
                             نفس حر ترى المذلة كفرا
واذا ما قنعت بالقوت عمري
                            فلما أزور زيدا وعمرا

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*صاحب الهوى:*
قال الشافعي رحمه الله:
لو رأيت صاحب هوى يمشي على الماء ما قبلته.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*فنون العلم:*
قال الشافعي رحمه الله:
من تعلم القرآن عظمت قيمته.
ومن تكلم في الفقه نما قدره.
ومن كتب الحديث قويت حجته.
ومن نظر في اللغة رقّ طبعه.
ومن نظر في الحساب جزل رأيه.
ومن لم يصن نفسه, لم ينفعه علمه.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*التوحيد:*
قال الشافعي رحمه الله:
سئل مالك عن الكلام والتوحيد فقال:
  محال أن نظن بالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه علم أمّته الاستنجاء, ولم يعلمهم التوحيد, والتوحيد ما قاله النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم:" أمرت أن أقاتل الناس حتى يقولوا لا اله الا الله", فما عصم به الدم والمل حقيقة التوحيد.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*المراء:*
قال الشافعي رحمه الله:
المراء في الدين يقسي القلب, ويورث الضغائن.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*عيب العلماء:*
قال الشافعي رحمه الله:
لا عيب بالعلماء أقبح من رغبتهم فيما زهدهم الله فيه.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*الكتاب والسنة:*
قال الشافعي رحمه الله:
كل متكلم على الكتاب والسنة فهو الجدّ, وما سواهما فهو هذيان.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*الأصول:*
قال الشافعي رحمه الله تعالى:
الأصل القرآن أو السنة.
فان لم يكن فقياس عليهما.
واذا صحّ الحديث فهو سنّة.
والاجماع أكبر من الحديث المنفرد.
والحديث على ظاهره, واذا احتمل الحديث معاني. فما أشبه ظاهره.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*فضل العلم:*
قال الشافعي رحمه الله:
طلب العلم أفضل من صلاة النافلة.
وقال: الحديث خير من صلاة التطوّع.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*صيادلة وأطباء:*
قال الشافعي رحمه الله لبعض أصحاب الحيث:
أنتم الصيادلة, ونحن الأطباء.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*علمان:*
قال الشافعي رحمه الله:
العلم علمان: علم الأبدان, وعلم الأديان.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*العالِم يسأل:*
قال الشافعي رحمه الله:
العالم يسأل عما يعلم, وعما لا يعلم, فيثبّت ما يعلم, ويتعلّم ما لا يعلم.
والجاهل يغضب من التعلّم, ويأنف من التعليم.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*العدوان:*
قال الشافعي رحمه الله:
بئس الزاد الى المعاد العدوان على العباد.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*الفقه أولا:*
قال الشافعي رحمه الله:
تفقّه قبل أن ترأس, فاذا رأست فلا سبيل الى التفقّه.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*دقائق العلم:*
قال الشافعي رحمه الله:
دققوا مسائل العلم, لئلا تضيع دقائقه.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*جمال العلماء:*
قال الشافعي رحمه الله:
جمال العلماء: كرم النفس, وزينة العلم: الورع والحلم.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*مراقبة اللسان:*
سئل الشافعي رحمه الله عن مسألة:
فقيل له: ألا تجيب رحمك الله!
فقال: حتى أدري الفضل في سكوتي أو في جوابي.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*حب وحب:*
قال الشافعي رحمه الله:
من ادعى أنه جمع بين حب الدنيا وحب خالقها في قلبه فقد كذب.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*لا بد من ورد*
قال الشافعي رحمه الله:
لا بدّ للعالم من ورد من أعماله, يكون بينه وبين الله تعالى.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*الاخلاص:*
قال الشافعي رحمه الله:
لو اجتهد أحدكم كل الجهد على أن يرضي الناس كلهم عنه فلا سبيل له, فليخلص العبد عمله بينه وبين الله تعالى.
وقال أيضا:
لا يعرف الرياء الا المخلصون.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*الحلال والحرام:*
قال الشافعي رحمه الله:
ليس لأحد أن يقول في شيء حلال ولا حرام الا من جهة العلم.
وجهة العلم: ما نص في الكتاب أو في السنة أو في الاجماع أو في القياس, على هذه الأصول ما في معناها.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*الشبع:*
قال الشافعي رحمه الله:
الشبع يثقل البدن, ويقسي القلب, ويزيل الفطنة, ويجلب النوم, ويضعف عن العبادة.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*أصول:*
قال الشافعي رحمه الله:
أصل العلم التثبت, وثمرته السلامة.
وأصل الورع القناعة, وثمرته الراحة.
وأصل الصبر الحزم, وثمرته الظفر.
وأصل العمل التوفيق, وثمرته النجاح.
وغاية كل أمر الصدق.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*أدب العلماء:*
قال الشافعي رحمه الله:
المحدثات من الأمور ضربان:
ما أحدث يخالف كتابا أو سنة, أو أثرا, أو اجماعا, فهذه البدعة الضلالة.
وما أحدث  من الخير, لا خلاف فيه لواحد من هذا, فهذه محدثة غير مذمومة, قد قال عمر في قيام رمضان: نعمت هذه البدعة.
يعني أنها محدثة لم تكن, واذا كانت فليس فيها رد لما مضى.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*التوسط:*
قال الشافعي رحمه الله:
الانقباض عن الناس مكسبة للعداوة, والانبساط اليهم مجلبة لقرناء السوء, فكن بين المنقبض والمنبسط.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*العلم ما نفع:*
قال الشافعي رحمه الله:
العلم ما نفع ليس ما حفظ.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*الاستنباط:*
قال الشافعي رحمه الله تعالى:
استعينوا على الكلام بالصمت, وعلى الاستنباط بالفكر.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*العقل:*
قيل للشافعي رحمه الله: أخبرنا عن العقل, يولد به المرء؟
فقال: لا, ولكنه يلقح من مجالسة الرجال, ومناظرة الناس.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*أرفع الناس:*
قال الشافعي رحمه الله:
أرفع الناس قدرًا من لا يرى قدره, وأكثرهم فضلًا من لا يرى فضله.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*المحافظة على الصديق:*
قال يونس بن عبد الأعلى: قال لي الشافعي ذات يوم رحمه الله:
يا يونس, اذا بلغك عن صديق لك ما تكرهه, فاياك أن تبادره بالعداوة, وقطع الولاية, فتكون ممن أزال يقينه بشك.
ولكن ألقه وقل له: بلغني عنك كذا وكذا, واحذر أن تسمي له المبلّغ, فان أنكر ذلك فقال له: أنت أصدق وأبر. ولاتزيدن على ذلك شيئا.
وإن اعترف بذلك, فرأيت له في ذلك وجها لعذر, فاقبل منه,  وإن لم تر ذلك فقل له: ماذا أردت بما بلغني عنك؟
فإن ذكر لك ما له وجه م العذر فاقبل منه, وإن لم تر لذلك وجها لعذر, وضاق عليك المسلك, فحينئذ أثبتها عليه سيئة أتاها, ثم أنت في ذلك الخيار, ان شئت كافأته بمثله من غير زيادة, وإن شئت عفوت عنه, والعفو أقرب للتقوى, وأبلغ في الكرم لقول الله تعالى:
{ وجزاء سيئة سيئة مثلها, فمن عفا وأصلح فأجره على الله}. الشورى 40.
فإن نازعتك نفسك بالمكافأة, فاذكر فيما سبق له لديك من الإحسان, ولا تبخس باقي احسانه السالف بهذه الشيئة, فان ذلك الظلم بعينه.
وقد كان الرجل الصالح يقول: رحم الله من كا فأني على اساءتي من غير أن يزيد, ولا يبخس حقًا لي. 
يا يونس, اذا كان لك صديق فشدّ بيديك به, فإن اتخاذ الصديق صعب, ومفارقته سهل.
وقد كان الرجل الصالح يشبّه سهولة مفارقته الصديق, بصبي يطرح في البئر حجرا عظيما, فيسهل طرحه عليه, ويصعب اخراجه على الرجال.
فهذه وصيتي وإليك السلام.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*الحسد:* 
قال الشافعي رحمه الله:
الحسد إنما يكون من لؤم العنصر, وتعادي الطبائع, واختلاف التركيب, وفساد مزاج البنية, وضعف عقد العقل.
الحاسد طويل الحسرات, عادم الدرجات.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*  فائدتان من الصوفية:*
قال الشافعي رحمه الله:
صحبت الصوفية عشر سنين, ما استفدت منهم الا هذين الحرفين:
الوقت سيف.
وأفضل العصمة أن لا تجد.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*حسن الخاتمة:*
قال الشافعي رحمه الله:
من أحب أن يقضي له بالحسنى, فليحسن بالناس الظن.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*الفقه سيّد العلم:*
سأل طال علم الشافعي رحمه الله تعالى فقال: أي العلم أطلب؟
فقال: يا بني: أما الشعر, فيضع الرفيع ويرفع الخسيس.
وأما النحو, فاذا بلغ الغاية صار مؤدبا.
وأما الفرائض, فاذا بلغ صاحبها فيها الغاية, صار معلم حساب.
وأما الحديث فتأتي بركته وخيره عند فناء العمر.
وأما الفقه, فللشاب وللشيخ وهو سيّد العلم.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*السؤال عن العمر:*
قال الربيع: سال رجل الشافعي عن سنه فقال:
ليس من المرءة أن يخبر الرجل بسنه, سأل رجل مالكا عن سنه فقال: أقبل على شأنك.
وقال الشافعي: ليس من المروءة أن يخبر الرجل بسنه, لأنه إن كان صغيرًا استحقروه, وإن كان كبيرًا استهرموه.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*أركان المروءة:*
قال الشافعي رحمه الله:
أركان المروءة أربعة:
حسن الخلق, والسخاء, والتواضع والنسك.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*ليس بأخ لك:*
قال الشافعي رحمه الله:
ليس بأخيك من احتجت الى مداراته.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*مع أهل الطاعة:*
قال الشافعي رحمه الله:
ما أحد إلا وله محب ومبغض, فان كان لا بدّ من ذلك, فليكن المرء مع أهل طاعة الله عز وجل.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

اللؤم:
قال الشافعي رحمه الله:
طبع ابن آدم على اللؤم, فمن شأنه أن يتقرّب ممن يتباعد عنه, ويتباعد ممن يتقرّب منه.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*السخاء والكرم:*
قال الشافعي رحمه الله:
من واعظ أخاه سرًّا, فقد نصحه وزانه, ومن وعظه علانية, فقد فضحه وخانه.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*العلم والذنوب:*
قال الشافعي رحمه الله:
كتب حكيم الى حكيم: يا أخي قد أوتيت علما, فلا تدنّس علمك بظلمة الذنوب, فتبقى في الظلمة يوم يسعى أهل العلم بنور علمهم.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*الاخلاص في العلم:*
قال الشافعي رحمه الله:
من أراد الآخرة فعليه بالإخلاص في العلم.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*التواضع في طلب العلم:*
قال الشافعي رحمه الله:
لا يطلب أحد هذا  العلم بالملك وعز النفس فيفلح, ولكن من طلبه  بذل النفس, وضيق العيش, وخدمة العلماء أفلح.
وقال أيضا:
لا يدرك العلم الا بالصبر على الذل.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*  مروءة العلم:*
قال الشافعي رحمه الله:
على قدر علم المرء يعظم خوفه
                                فلا عالم الا من الله خائف
وآمن مكر الله بالله جاهل
                               وخائف مكر الله بالله عارف

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*سورة العصر:*
قال الشافعي رحمه الله:
لو فكّر الناس كلهم في سورة العصر لكفتهم.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*صاحب الهوى:*
قال الشافعي رحمه الله:
لو رأيت صاحب هوى يمشي على الماء ما قَبِلْتُهُ.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*فنون العلم:*
قال الشافعي رحمه الله:
من تعلم القرآن عظمت قيمته.
ومن تكلم في الفقه نما قدره.
ومن كتب الحديث قويت حجته.
ومن نظر في اللغة رقّ طبعه.
ومن نظر في الحساب جزل رأيه.
ومن لم يصن نفسه, لم ينفعه علمه.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*التوحيد:*
قال الشافعي رحمه الله:
سئل مالك عن الكلام والتوحيد فقال:
  محال أن نظن بالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه علم أمّته الاستنجاء, ولم يعلمهم التوحيد, والتوحيد ما قاله النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم:" أمرت أن أقاتل الناس حتى يقولوا لا اله الا الله", فما عصم به الدم والمال حقيقة التوحيد.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*المراء:*
قال الشافعي رحمه الله:
المراء في الدين يقسي القلب, ويورث الضغائن.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*عيب العلماء:*
قال الشافعي رحمه الله:
لا عيب بالعلماء أقبح من رغبتهم فيما زهدهم الله فيه.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*الكتاب والسنة:*
قال الشافعي رحمه الله:
كل متكلم على الكتاب والسنة فهو الجدّ, وما سواهما فهو هذيان.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*الأصول:*
قال الشافعي رحمه الله تعالى:
الأصل القرآن أو السنة.
فإن لم يكن فقياس عليهما.
واذا صحّ الحديث فهو سنّة.
والاجماع أكبر من الحديث المنفرد.
والحديث على ظاهره, واذا احتمل الحديث معاني. فما أشبه ظاهره.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*فضل العلم:*
قال الشافعي رحمه الله:
طلب العلم أفضل من صلاة النافلة.
وقال: الحديث خير من صلاة التطوّع.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*صيادلة وأطباء:*
قال الشافعي رحمه الله لبعض أصحاب الحديث:
أنتم الصيادلة, ونحن الأطباء.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*علمان:*
قال الشافعي رحمه الله:
العلم علمان: علم الأبدان, وعلم الأديان.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*علمان:*
قال الشافعي رحمه الله:
العلم علمان:
علم الدين وهو الفقه.
وعلم الدنيا وهو الطب.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*العالم يسأل:*
قال الشافعي رحمه الله:
العالم يسأل عما يعلم, وعما لا يعلم, فيثبّت ما يعلم, ويتعلّم ما لا يعلم.
والجاهل يغضب من التعلّم, ويأنف من التعليم.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*العدوان:*
قال الشافعي رحمه الله:
بئس الزاد الى المعاد العدوان على العباد.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*الفقه أولا:*
قال الشافعي رحمه الله:
تفقّه قبل أن ترأس, فاذا رأست فلا سبيل الى التفقّه.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*دقائق العلم:*
قال الشافعي رحمه الله:
دققوا مسائل العلم, لئلا تضيع دقائقه.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*جمال العلماء:*
قال الشافعي رحمه الله:
جمال العلماء: كرم النفس, وزينة العلم: الورع والحلم.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*مراقبة اللسان:*
سئل الشافعي رحمه الله عن مسألة.
فقيل له: ألا تجيب رحمك الله!
فقال: حتى أدري الفضل في سكوتي أو في جوابي.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*حب وحب:*
قال الشافعي رحمه الله:
من ادعى أنه جمع بين حب الدنيا وحب خالقها في قلبه فقد كذب.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*النجاة:* 
قال الشافعي رحمه الله:
اعلم أن من صدق الله نجا, ومن أشفق على دينه سلم من الردى, ومن زهد في الدنيا قرت عيناه بما يراه من الثواب لله تعالى غدا.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*لا بد من ورد:*
قال الشافعي رحمه الله:
لا بدّ للعالِم من ورد من أعماله, يكون بينه وبين الله تعالى.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*الاخلاص:*
قال الشافعي رحمه الله:
لو اجتهد أحدكم كل الجهد على أن يرضي الناس كلهم عنه فلا سبيل له, فليخلص العبد عمله بينه وبين الله تعالى.
وقال أيضا:
لا يعرف الرياء الا المخلصون.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*الحلال والحرام:*
قال الشافعي رحمه الله:
ليس لأحد أن يقول في شيء حلال ولا حرام إلا من جهة العلم.
وجهة العلم: ما نص في الكتاب أو في السنة أو في الاجماع أو في القياس, على هذه الأصول ما في معناها.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*الفضائل أربع:*
قال الشافعي رحمه الله:
الفضائل أربع:
احداها: الحكمة, وقوامها الفكرة.
والثانية: العفّة, وقوامها الشهوة.
والثالثة: القوة, وقوامها الغضب.
والرابعة: العدل, وقوامه في اعتدال قوى النفس.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*الفقر:*
قال الشافعي رحمه الله:
فقر العلماء اختيار, وفقر الجهلاء اضطرار.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*عز التقوى:*
قال الشافعي رحمه الله:
من لم تعزه التقوى فلا عز له.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*طلب الفضول:*
قال الشافعي رحمه الله تعالى:
طلب فضول الدنيا, عقوبة عاقب الله بها أهل التوحيد.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*صدق الأخوة:*
قال الشافعي رحمه الله:
من صدق في أخوّة إخيه: قبل علله, وسدّ خلله, وعفا عن زلاته.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*النمام:*
قال الشافعي رحمه الله:
من نمّ لك نمّ عليك, ومن نقل إليك نقل عنك.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*ما ليس فيك:*
قال الشافعي رحمه الله:
من اذا أرضيته قال فيك ما ليس فيك, كذلك اذا أغضبته قال فيك ما ليس فيك.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*الرجل الكامل:*
قال الشافعي رحمه الله:
لا يكمل الرجل الا بأربع: بالديانة, والأمانة, والصيانة, والرزانة.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

التواضع والكبر:
قال الشافعي رحمه الله:
التواضع من أخلاق الكرام, والتكبر من شيم اللئام.
التواضع يورث المحبة, والقناعة تورث الراحة.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*حرص على العلم:*
قال الشافعي رحمه الله للربيع:
لو قدرت أن أطعمك العلم لأطعمتك.
وقال:
وددت أن الخلق يتعلمون هذا العلم, ولا ينسب اليّ منه شيء.
وقال: 
وددت أن كل علم أعلمه يعلمه الناس, وأوجر عليه, ولا يحمدوني.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*تشجيع من أجل العلم:*
قال الحامدي:
ربما ألقى الشافعي عليّ وعلى ابنه أبي عثمان المسألة ويقول: أيكما أصاب فله دينار.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*حاجة طلب العلم:*
قال الشافعي رحمه الله:
طالب العلم يحتاج الى ثلاث خصال:
إحداها: حسن ذات اليد.
والثانية: طول العمر.
والثالثة: أن يكون له ذكاء.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*سياسة الناس:*
قال الشافعي رحمه الله:
سياسة الناس أشد من سياسة الدواب.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*العاقل:*
قال الشافعي رحمه الله:
العاقل من عقله عقله عن كل مذموم.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*الكلام والأهواء:*
قال الشافعي رحمه الله:
لأن يبتلى المرء بكل ما نهى الله عنه ما عدا الشرك به, خير من النظر في الكلام, فإني والله اطلعت من  أهل الكلام على شيء ما ظننته قط.
وقال:
لأن يلقى العبد الله بكل ذنب ما خلا الشرك به, خير من أن يلقاه بشيء من الأهواء.
وقال:
من ارتدى بالكلام لا يفلح.
وقال:
لو علم الناس ما في الكلام والأهواء, لفروا منه كما يفرون من الأسد.
وقال: اياكم والنظر في الكلام, فان رجلا لو سئل عن مسألة في الفقه فأخطأ فيها, أو سئل عن رجل قتل رجلا, فقال: ديته بيضة, كان أكبر شيء أن يضحك فيه, ولو سئل عن مسألة في الكلام فأخطأ فيها, نسب الى البدعة.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*القناعة والحرية:*
قال الشافعي رحمه الله:
من غلبته شدة شهوة الدنيا, لزمته العبودية لأهلها, ومن رضي بالقنوع, زال عنه الخضوع.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*صحبة الإخوان:*
قال الشافعي رحمه الله:
ليس سرور يعدل صحبة الإخوان, ولا غمّ يعدل فراقهم.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*وثاق وإطلاق:*
قال الشافعي رحمه الله:
من برّك فقد أوثقك, ومن جفاك فقد أطلقك.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*فوق ما يساوي:*
قال الشافعي رحمه الله:
من سام بنفسه فوق ما يساوي, ردّه الله تعالى الى قيمته.
وقال:
من تزيّن بباطل هتك الله ستره.
وقال:
التكبّر من أخلاق اللئام.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*حلية العالم:*
قال الشافعي رحمه الله:
رتبة العلماء التقوى, وحليتهم حسن الخلق, وجمالهم كرم النفس.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*حد العقل:*
قال الشافعي رحمه الله:
إن للعقل حدًا ينتهي إليه, كما أن للبصر حدًا ينتهي اليه.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*عالم وطبيب:*
قال الشافعي رحمه الله:
لا تسكنن بلدًا لا يكون فيه عالم يفتيك عن دينك, ولا طبيب ينبئك عن أمر بدنك.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*الحرص على المروءة:*
قال الشافعي رحمه الله:
لو علمت أن شرب الماء البارد ينقص مروءتي, ما شربته الا حارًا.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*أهل المروءة:*
قال الشافعي رحمه الله:
أهل المروءة في جهد.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*الشفاعة:*
قال الشافعي رحمه الله:
الشفاعات زكاة المروءات.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*أولويات:*
قال الشافعي رحمه الله:
اذا كثرت الحوائج, فابدأ بأهمها.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*كتمان السر:*
قال الشافعي رحمه الله:
من كتم سرّه كانت الخيرة في يده.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*أولياء الله:*
قال الشافعي رحمه الله:
إن لم يكن العلماء العاملون أولياء الله, فلا أعلم لله وليّا.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*العلم للدنيا والآخرة:*
قال الشافعي رحمه الله:
من أراد الدنيا فعليه بالعلم, ومن أراد الآخرة فعليه بالعلم.

----------

